# New band tying jig



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Nothing new here but I figured if I was rejigging my Metro Grade office/slingshot area I may as well make myself a nice new tying jig. My old one was cobbled together when I needed to make 30 sets one time and I never bothered to make a new one.

Here is it, some scrap cherry wood and some toggle clamps.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Neat looking setup. I need to make me one of those!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

flippinfool said:


> Neat looking setup. I need to make me one of those!


My old one used pony clamps but I wanted to see what these toggle clamps can do. My last one was also larger than I needed.

Seems that it works well, I need to get some rubber feet for this little guy.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That'll do it!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Just added some magnets on the arms to attach my mini scissors and mini hemostats. I use these the most.


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

toggle grips?

i never saw something like those in Germany...

which professions use something like this ?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

hainfelder said:


> toggle grips?
> 
> i never saw something like those in Germany...
> 
> which professions use something like this ?


Sorry, I should of wrote, toggle CLAMPS. They are useful for jigs and setting up work in carpentry.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Tying jigs are a life saver


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a good rig!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

If toggle clamps weren't so outrageously priced here, I would make something similar, but with the clamps rotated 90 degrees so that the band set goes in from the side and you can pull it straight through to tension it. I might also consider a bit of overhang on the pedestals for more hand room during tying.

In practice, I'll just stick with my cheapo pony clamp version for now


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ash said:


> If toggle clamps weren't so outrageously priced here, I would make something similar, but with the clamps rotated 90 degrees so that the band set goes in from the side and you can pull it straight through to tension it. I might also consider a bit of overhang on the pedestals for more hand room during tying.
> 
> In practice, I'll just stick with my cheapo pony clamp version for now


That's a great idea. I may undo the screws and swap them around.

I got my toggle clamps from overseas. They were fairly cheap actually.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pic. reminds me I need another one too, Looks good by the way


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Knocked up a tab tying jig.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's what my band tying jig is like, but with a pony clamp instead of a toggle clamp and the steel pin on the other side.

The pony clamp has several different holes in the lever/arm to get different amounts of stretch.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ash said:


> That's what my band tying jig is like, but with a pony clamp instead of a toggle clamp and the steel pin on the other side.
> 
> The pony clamp has several different holes in the lever/arm to get different amounts of stretch.


Yah. After give it some thought I don't know why I didn't turn them.

So I took it apart and rejiggered the jig haha


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You might have to re-cut your grip-grooves now, that's all.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ash said:


> You might have to re-cut your grip-grooves now, that's all.


Perhaps...Just tried it and it works well.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks good Eric.....I use the toggle clamps as well....only I mounted to a wooden carpenter's clamp...

maybe you have seen my jig..in the tututroil how oldmiser makes loop tubes....

you have plenty of clamp strenght there......May your ammo fly straight..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

uhmm.... Tall & Tight :naughty:


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> hainfelder said:
> 
> 
> > toggle grips?
> ...


Thanks - now i found them -

gonna be the next update on my jig - at the moment its just two clamps


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I use toggle clamps, they can be a pain to get the rubber feet adjusted properly but once thats done they're awesome!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Knocked up a tab tying jig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...& now you're stuck for the next 18 years...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a nice set up; with picturing Ash's rig, I've got a warm feeling eminating from the corner of my desk...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tututroil? I think my daughter wore one of those in dance class.

BTW - I understand that Horror Freight sells the toggle clamps.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Metropolicity,

Nice jig, wish you lot of good tieing!

I also made one for myself; since I needed varable length between jigs I made it one side fixed the other side (right on the picture) sliding. I put various lenghts of pieces of wood inbetween them to fix them while working:









But I wish I knew how to make it as neat as you did.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jazz,

Yours appears quite functional - nice job!

One thing you can do is drill a few holes on the base board, into any of which you could insert a dowel, to keep the sliding/adjustable block at any distance you desire from the staionary block.

You could also just use a "C" clamp, adjusted to the width you desire, placed flaton the base board, between the stationary and adjustable board. Sneaky, huh? :wave:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

jazz said:


> Hi Metropolicity,
> 
> Nice jig, wish you lot of good tieing!
> 
> ...


If you can, you can use a big thumb screw drill straight down into your moving slide bed that you can tighten at any distance.

I know my pouch preference is about 2-2.25" in length which is why I set mine up at the distance.

My tab tying jig, I use tabs with a 6.5mm hole which is why I have a 6.5mm Rod on the block.

There's nothing fancy or Neat about them. Just lots of measuring pre-drilling and use screws.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi THWACK!, hi Metropolicity,

Nice ideas, thank you both. These days I will go to some tools shops and then to my garage and see what I can do.

Thanks again,

jazz


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

You're welcome, Jazz.

Verified today that Horror Freight (Harbor Freight) has two sizes of toggle clamps, and for whichever one buys, they expect renumeration.

But that's just me...


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

OK my friends.....these jigs look really nice but, for beginners like me.....how do they work. I tie my bands by putting the pouch in a vice and pulling with my left hand and tying with my right hand. It is a little awkward but it works for me. I would rather find an easier way.

GP


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Grandpa Pete said:


> OK my friends.....these jigs look really nice but, for beginners like me.....how do they work. I tie my bands by putting the pouch in a vice and pulling with my left hand and tying with my right hand. It is a little awkward but it works for me. I would rather find an easier way.
> GP


Here's how I use it. I'll go thru both my new jigs. I am making a new set of tabbed tubes for my spanish shooter so I may as well take pics as I go.

After threading the tubes through the pouch (2" long) the first end gets clipped into place and the grabbing the 2nd end it gets stretched across the gap and clipped in.









Once in place, it's a matter of using a tie, I like rubber bands. One side done.









Both sides done and release it from the jig.









I then measure a set amount (in this case, 7" from the edge of the pouch where I want the tube to fold on the tab). Thread the tube through the tab to the make I made with a sharpie. Clip the loose tubing in the second jig...









Then stretch the tab and loop it onto the peg. I make my tabs with 1/4" holes since I design my frames with 1/4" screw hardware attachments.









Repeat tying.









One complete band set.









And attached to my Spanish Knight.









Hope that helps.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Metropolicity. Those are great photos and now it is very clear how the jig is used. I assume you cut the extra tube off after you tie it to the pouch. Much easier than the way I have been doing it.

GP


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Thanks Metropolicity. Those are great photos and now it is very clear how the jig is used. I assume you cut the extra tube off after you tie it to the pouch. Much easier than the way I have been doing it.
> GP


Correct, I usually give myself half an inch more than I need. I leave about an eighth of an inch on the tie.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks a lot like mine but i like some of the improvements, having the clamps to the side is nice!


----------

